# My kids sporting my Live Cigar hat



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

And a couple pics I could have used in the Hip Hop Boy look alike contest LOL.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

cute kids you got there Frank


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice hat-cute kids


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

A couple of Cuties...They seem to love the camera..LOL


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL-Too cute! I have a few pics like that of my own who love to wear some of my lids. My oldest who is 4, loves my blue Punch hat.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, my boy (4) most of the time doesn't care for pics, but he was haming it up tonight


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Frank the one of your son with the CAO hat is histerical


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

We have a winner for the JonJon look alike contest!!!! 

Great pics, Frank :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hat-cute kids!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great pics brother!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

cute kids, must get their looks from their mother


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Good stuff, Frank!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

before i read your comment underneath, I was like "is doing a jonjonmacky?" lol nice. adorable kids.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice, Bro. You're a blessed man!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

bahahahaahhahaha

:lolCAO hat


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree, the CAO hat pic is hillarious. I also want to second the comment about where they got their looks.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pics Frank! I have to agree with the others -- the CAO pic is terrific.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok guys your killing me. As much as this will break your hearts, trust me they didn't get their looks from their mom! Thank god LOL


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Got some cute kids. How can I get a hat?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Ok guys your killing me. As much as this will break your hearts, trust me they didn't get their looks from their mom! Thank god LOL


Well, was there a third parent? Cause they're much too cute to get their good looks from you


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice kids Frank. The last pic is my fav.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

cool hat and cool pics


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

cute as always baby! The kids too LOL


----------

